# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Te licht ?

## georgios1990

ik ben 1.85m en weeg 62 kilo 

zelf vind ik dat dit te licht is ,is het zo ?

zoja zou je me dan willen vertellen hoe ik dit kan verbeteren 

verder eet en leef ik erg gezond 

groetjes.

----------


## Petra717

Ook je leeftijd kan heel erg meetellen voor je gewicht. Jongeren wegen vaak licht voor hun lengte, omdat ze eerst de hoogte in schieten. Dit herstel zich vaak wel naarmate men ouder wordt.

Niet iedereen heeft dezelfde bouw, de een heeft nou eenmaal een stevige bouw en de andere een slanke bouw. 

Om te kijken of je echt te licht bent, kun je je BMI berekenen: http://www.gezondvgz.nl/{3ca10439-9c26-4c7d-9b80-9fbc0c529890}
Wel gaat om het het gemiddelde en word er vanuit gegaan dat je al uitgegroeit bent!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------

